
Bill Nye sues Disney claiming it withheld $28M in profits from his show - gridscomputing
http://www.businessinsider.com/bill-nye-sues-disney-lawsuit-2017-8?utm_source=hearst&utm_medium=referral&utm_content=allverticals
======
samueldavid
I hope he doesn't win

~~~
subway
Nye is pretty skeezy, but I can't bring myself to hope Disney gets to hang
onto the money either.

